# Stock Notice: Tamron 35-150mm F/2.8-4 Di VC OSD at Adorama



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 8, 2019)

> Adorama has stock of the brand new Tamron 35-150mm F/2.8-4 Di VC OSD lens for the Canon EF mount.
> *Key Features:*
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## andrei1989 (Jul 8, 2019)

is it just me or is that an amazing price?
it will also go down in a few months...


----------



## FramerMCB (Jul 8, 2019)

I think Tamron lenses in general, for what you get, are the best bang for the buck. At least in 3rd party manufacturers that make autofocusing lenses. And Tamron lenses usually have VC. 

They have their autofocus and VC stuff dialed in over there - at least with all of their newer lenses and in particular their SP line. I think a few areas where they excelled Sigma in the last few years are in Out-of-the-box autofocus performance, weather-sealing on most all of their lenses, and VC in most of their line-up as well. And then in the introduction of their Dock device. Sigma has of late (last 4-6 lenses) finally gotten much, much better in their autofocusing consistency with Canon bodies. And they've finally gotten on board with weather-sealing too. Their Sport line has always had it but now they are finally starting to include it in their Art series too...

Great time to be a photographer...


----------



## funkboy (Jul 15, 2019)

Wow, Tamron really hit the nail on the head with this one.
I can't wait to see the reviews; if it's as good as my 85mm f/1.8 VC...

I imagine they picked 35mm for the wide end as I suppose it's possible to accomplish in EF mount without a retrofocus design.


----------



## Quirkz (Jul 15, 2019)

I wish it were just a little bit wider. 35 is just not quite enough to be a general travel lens. I’d prefer 24 or even 28. 
As it stands, I’ll stick to the 24-105 for my one lens solution.


----------



## Grimbald (Jul 30, 2019)

Sooo

I picked the lens up today after seeing Justin Abbott’s review. Since I mostly shoot landscape, I care primarily about it’s optical performance and weather sealing. It does seem to be a nice companion for harder hikes, in addition to a wideangel. On the plus side, I can leave both my 24-70 and 70-200 at home.

I will take it to some trips in the mountains this Thursday-Sunday, if anybody is interested I can share my experience with the lens.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 2, 2019)

Quirkz said:


> I wish it were just a little bit wider. 35 is just not quite enough to be a general travel lens. I’d prefer 24 or even 28.
> As it stands, I’ll stick to the 24-105 for my one lens solution.


Pan the scene and stitch - problem solved - make full use of this digital era 

The Tamron 45/1.8 is a beautiful lens. I have the 85/1.8 too and that is also excellent but in a much more clinical way. However somehow I just don't feel the same about Tamron zooms. I've never had one but of course as this is the Internet it doesn't stop me from being highly opinionated about it


----------



## Quirkz (Aug 3, 2019)

Sporgon said:


> Pan the scene and stitch - problem solved - make full use of this digital era
> 
> The Tamron 45/1.8 is a beautiful lens. I have the 85/1.8 too and that is also excellent but in a much more clinical way. However somehow I just don't feel the same about Tamron zooms. I've never had one but of course as this is the Internet it doesn't stop me from being highly opinionated about it



I’m lazy. I don’t like doing much in post  but... since you recommended it, I’ll give it a try next time I’m out, and see how it works out. 

Never had a Tamron prime, but have had 3 of the zooms and liked them all (but never loved). I am, however, really liking the newer 17-35 as a high quality and very light travel wide angle. Got more photos with it that I like than my canon 11-24, simply because it’s half the weight and size, so I’m much more likely to carry it with me.


----------

